# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Barrel

## Redaktion

Barrel ist ein anderer Ausdruck fr Tube, also fr eine Welle, die beim Brechen eine hohle Rhre bildet.

Die Lippe bricht hierbei nicht den Wellenhang hinunter, sondern wird sehr weit nach vorne geschleudert, so dass sie erst nach einer kurzen, viertelkreisfrmigen Flugbahn auf die Vorderseite der Wellen fllt. Dabei bildet sich im Inneren ein luftgefllter Raum, auch Tube oder Green Room genannt. Das ist perfekt fr Wellenreiter, die hier Tuberides machen knnen.

Gefahr besteht fr Windsurfer bei einem Waschgang: Solche Wellen machen aus euren Riggs Kleinholz. Das Wavesailing in hohl brechenden Wellen ist nur etwas fr Experten.

----------

